# Sargent Red Slaying!!!!!!!!!



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to start off by apologizing to all the people that I was suppose to notify next time I was going surf fishing, but in my defense this wasn't a fishing trip. I needed to take care of some things for my lot in Sargent, so I took off work at lunch to get it done. I called my brother in law to see if he wanted to ride with me since he was off work, and the first thing he asked me is "Are we gonna fish." I told him that I wasn't planing on it but I would stop a pick up a few crab and grab a couple rods. As we were heading down, my wife called and when I told her what we were doing she said she was gonna drive down when she got off work. I finally got all my business taken care of and we got to the beach around 4:00pm. I really didn't think we were gonna catch anything because of all the fresh water, but as soon as I casted the first rod out it had a red on it before I could get it in the rod holder. We caught 6 or 7 fish on that one rod before I could get the second rod rigged up. About the time I finally get my second rod rigged up my wife pulls up. We already had our limit of reds so we let my wife reel in a few. By 6:30 she was ready to go home, but I told her she had to take her 3 reds with her. The only ice chest I brought was a 48qt to keep the crab in and it was over flowing, but luckily she still had my big gumbo pot in the back of her jeep so I tossed 3 reds in it with a little ice and she left. We still had a few crab left and the fish were still biting so we just played catch and release for another hour before we headed for home. We ended up with 9 reds between 23" and 27 7/8" and 2 keeper drum. That's not counting all the ones we released because we were limited out. Now keep in mind that I didn't go down there to fish, I didn't bring anything to put fish in, and I only had two rods. I can only imagine how many I would have caught if I was planing to fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

almost done


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

That's catching not fishing!
Nice looking visor also!
Good report.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Another crazy and successful report! Thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Solid day bro!! 

Great job!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nice report. So, when is the fish fry?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I forgot a few things. We caught all the fish on half crab and crab claws. They were between the first and second bars about 40yds out, casting from the sand. I know I catch a lot of fish, but this was a banner day even for me because almost every red was a keeper. Usually I catch mostly bulls. I gonna try to head back down there tomorrow for the Drum Masters awards, I may throw a couple rods in the truck and try to do it again.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice report Sharkchum. Guess what-I mowed grass again. My priorities are all messed up!!:headknock


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> Nice report Sharkchum. Guess what-I mowed grass again. My priorities are all messed up!!:headknock


I wish you would have mowed mine. lol. You need to leave the mower and home next time and go fishing with me.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

FYI, if I ever see y'all on the beach. I will introduce myself!


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you look for anything specific when selecting a spot on the beach?


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

man, thanks chum, realized i'm doing it all wrong! i need to plan NOT to fish to catch fish - that's the ticket y'all!!!

BTW, is the water at sargent usually stained? only been there a few and its usually been like that. guessing might be because of brazos as quintana / bryan tends to follow that i think. Fished one time on surfside of jetty and it was green and clear, when it got slow I went over to quintana side and it was pure chocolate! maybe depends on the current direction too i guess...


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope that my better half and I land on one of these days soon! Great job again SharkChum:texasflag


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches!
You forgot to mention what time I'm supposed to come over.


----------



## mb23 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Seaweed*

How bad is the seaweed in the surf this spring?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome report, John! You catch more fish than anyone I know when "NOT FISHING"! 

Thanks for sharing,
Tom


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic.. Any bait in the water?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jagarcia10 said:


> Fantastic.. Any bait in the water?


I never saw a single mullet. I tried to throw the cast net anyway but all I caught was one small hardhead. Hopefully the mullet will show back up when all the fresh water gets out.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sharpest said:


> Do you look for anything specific when selecting a spot on the beach?


 Yes, I always look for a spot that is close to the group of girls with the smallest bikini's. jk. Actually there are a number of things to look for, bait, birds,shell, clay, structure such and old pylon or sunk boats, breaks in the gut's where waves aren't cresting and breaking, anything that might hold bait or fish. There is no way I could explain it all without being on the beach to show you what to look for, but the more you go the more you learn.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> FYI, if I ever see y'all on the beach. I will introduce myself!


Stop by anytime, your more than welcome to come fish with me.


----------

